# ~ Red Widow ~



## John Koerner (Feb 15, 2012)

Here are a few shots of a fine Red Widow Spider for the widow fanatics :biggrin:


Red Widow 
(_Latrodectus bishopi_)




















Enjoy!

Jack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ciphor (Feb 15, 2012)

First Post!

Amazing! Keep them coming. You should load these to your gallery too so we can go check out your profile and see them all!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 15, 2012)

Fantastic shots of a fantastic spider!

Ciphor, check out John's website & Flickr gallery...well worth the click

Feeling giddy...will be in your neck of the woods for some invert hunting in June, John


----------



## Ciphor (Feb 15, 2012)

zonbonzovi said:


> Fantastic shots of a fantastic spider!
> 
> Ciphor, check out John's website & Flickr gallery...well worth the click
> 
> Feeling giddy...will be in your neck of the woods for some invert hunting in June, John


Dude if your going to Florida I'm going to give you a buncha money to bring me a buncha spiders!


----------



## John Koerner (Feb 15, 2012)

Glad yall like the shots!

Yes, my Flickr site and Website are pretty much where I store my photos, for now, but actually I am working on making my own Photo Database System where others can contribute too. It's a lot of work though!

I will try to get even closer shots of the widow in the next day or so.

---------- Post added 02-15-2012 at 09:33 PM ----------

PS: Let me know when you come to Florida & if you have the time we'll go to some cool arachno spots :biggrin:


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 15, 2012)

gorgeous. well done!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 16, 2012)

Will do, John.  There's nothing quite like hunting w/ the locals.

Ciphor, sir, PMed


----------



## Pitter (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow! Very impressive photos. I'm new to this and that's a new spider for me.


----------



## compnerd7 (Feb 17, 2012)

Soooo DOPE. I love Latrodectus spp. I've been raising and studying them like mad this past year and a half. Currently I own 60, they are amazing; thanks for sharing!


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Feb 17, 2012)

These are great pictures. Are they only in Florida?


----------



## Ciphor (Feb 17, 2012)

MrCrackerpants said:


> These are great pictures. Are they only in Florida?


Yes, this species is only found in Florida.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Feb 18, 2012)

Ciphor said:


> Yes, this species is only found in Florida.


Thanks. Are they abundant in the local habitat? I have tons of black widows in my area.


----------



## OBT1 (Feb 18, 2012)

Shes beautiful!


----------



## Scorpion Tom (Feb 18, 2012)

WOW! compared to our black widows that we have, those are beautiful


----------

